# Bud rot or gnarled buds?



## Hughalbert (Sep 28, 2020)

This is apparently purple haze (was quite pricey). Smells great , effect great - looks so so bad. I put it under a microscope and I can see a bit of spider mite lots of trichomes . Of what exactly else , I am unsure. Any suggestions?


----------



## Redskare87 (Sep 28, 2020)

Definitely some kind of mold. a lot of weed has at least some mold, not all is lost my friend it probably won’t hurt you. you could toss the most affected white and black parts after kicking your guy in the nutts. just my opinion take with a big pinch of Himalayan salt


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2020)

My opinion differs from the post above. That is mould, yes. Will it hurt you? I am not a lab tech or doctor. Would I smoke something that had mould
In it? No.


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Oct 19, 2020)

Hughalbert said:


> This is apparently purple haze (was quite pricey). Smells great , effect great - looks so so bad. I put it under a microscope and I can see a bit of spider mite lots of trichomes . Of what exactly else , I am unsure. Any suggestions?


Use it for edible or something. Trust me the fruits and vegetables you eat from the store , are probably not too far off... id look over everything with the scope throw out the worst and make brownies or something with the rest . I mean any body thats smoke mex brick weed had smoked this for sure. I remember getring a 5lb bale back in 07. Shit had a cockroach in it


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 19, 2020)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> Use it for edible or something. Trust me the fruits and vegetables you eat from the store , are probably not too far off... id look over everything with the scope throw out the worst and make brownies or something with the rest . I mean any body thats smoke mex brick weed had smoked this for sure. I remember getring a 5lb bale back in 07. Shit had a cockroach in it


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Oct 19, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4718967


wouldn't pick up a 5lb bale of that shit if it fell off a truck in front my house these days. But when i was growing up that was all we had access to. Occasionally some good outdoor crops would come around but as a teen it was all brick week for me....Did you know Trump likes his T-bone well done with ketchup? I read a story that he sent the waiter to the store because the steak house in trump tower didnt have ketchup


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 19, 2020)

Werd
Ive smoked more than my share of dusty, seedy, dried out stems, stick, leaves and dirt. Had plenty of good times, very few knew any better back then.

Trump steak house likely grilling up Bolsonaro's discounterd beef


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Oct 19, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Werd
> Ive smoked more than my share of dusty, seedy, dried out stems, stick, leaves and dirt. Had plenty of good times, very few knew any better back then.
> 
> Trump steak house likely grilling up Bolsonaro's discounterd beef
> ...


Yep. You hit the nail on the head there


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 19, 2020)

Hughalbert said:


> This is apparently purple haze (was quite pricey). Smells great , effect great - looks so so bad. I put it under a microscope and I can see a bit of spider mite lots of trichomes . Of what exactly else , I am unsure. Any suggestions?


Apologize if i missed this info, was this flower a dispensary purchase?


----------



## Kushandjams (Nov 15, 2020)

That's bud rot, if you payed top dollar for that I'd say something


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jan 26, 2021)

wash in water for 2 weeks dump water daily till water is clear. Bad bud rot will make the water black in 10 minutes. However I wash even if tiny amount and throw into edibles. I wouldn't scrap it cut out bad parts, clean then fan dry then decarb make edibles


----------



## u2treasure (Oct 13, 2021)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> wouldn't pick up a 5lb bale of that shit if it fell off a truck in front my house these days. But when i was growing up that was all we had access to. Occasionally some good outdoor crops would come around but as a teen it was all brick week for me....Did you know Trump likes his T-bone well done with ketchup? I read a story that he sent the waiter to the store because the steak house in trump tower didnt have ketchup


And why is anything about Trump relevant and for that matter-current and leaves something between bitter and sour tasting that lingers on my tongue. Almost like sour milk


----------



## harrychilds (Oct 13, 2021)

That last picture looks like proper rotten old mouldy weed, I wouldn't smoke that. I had a bad experience with weed similar about 10 years ago and I was the sickest I have ever been in my life. I was being sick for about 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Oct 15, 2021)

If you like lung problems and not being able to breath then ya smoke mold all day
Even the idea of edibles is preposterous. Mold leaves toxins behind. I wouldnt be ingesting anything with mold on it. Washed or not. It's like your hamburger fell into of a pile of mushy dog shit then you just rinse it off and say fuck it I'm eating it anyways. Nasty
Pm is a diff story it is apparently not harmful to eat stuff that had/has pm. Smoked... Diff story.


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hughalbert said:


> This is apparently purple haze (was quite pricey). Smells great , effect great - looks so so bad. I put it under a microscope and I can see a bit of spider mite lots of trichomes . Of what exactly else , I am unsure. Any suggestions?


Make some live rosin and dab away


----------

